# Stella gets the wrong end of the stick



## StuArch (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey guys, first time I've EVER posted a thread - anywhere - I'm just reaching out for some help/pointers. The latest addition to our family is Stella, our cockapoo pup (now 15 weeks old). That means there's six of us all living under one roof (5 x humans & a pup who thinks she's human) our youngest human is Oliver, who's 2 years old. Stella is brilliant with the noise - as calm as you like with the hoover, falls asleep to the sound of the hairdryer - even snuggles up next to the washing machine when it's on full flow. So far, she's been perfect. The issue I have is when Oliver, my two year old son is naughty - obviously he's told off - but Stella seems to think I'm shouting at her, she'll run for cover, wee herself & tremble when I do my best to coax her out of her hiding spot. I don't want her scared of me, obviously, but how do I make it clear or clearer to my pup that my son is more often than not the target of my raised voice? Thanks for reading, Stu x


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Stella is gorgeous! You certainly wouldn’t want her to be scared of you. I’d guess that she’s not going to be able to distinguish who you are raising your voice at. Maybe you could try to keep an even tone with your son. He may even respond better to that too. I find with that age getting down to their level and speaking in an exaggerated whisper can be really effective. Just like with our dogs positive reinforcement is key.


----------

